# Recruiting - Shards of the Silver Flame (recruiting re-opened)



## drothgery (Sep 25, 2005)

Eberron - Shards of the Silver Flame

Opinion on Lord Reverend Alistair ir'Indari was split into several camps. There were those who considered him a harmless eccentric; certainly most of those in his domain thought so. Many of the High Cardinal's friends said he promoted dangerous, radical, and unsound notions regarding certain points of doctrine; he had proposed Lord Alistair as theocrat of a remote border village primarily to get the man out of Flamekeep. Those closely allied with the Keeper of the Flame thought the man had interesting ideas; that Jaela Daran seemed to regard him as some sort of a kindly uncle may have influenced them in this.

And as for you, well, his eclectic interests and his family's money had led you on more than one adventure over the years. Those who thought him a fool were sadly mistaken, and if his ideas on some points of doctrine were a bit odd, there was no doubt of his conviction to aid the cause of Good, Thrane, or the Silver Flame.

And he was asking for your help again.

* * * *

System: D&D 3.5

Expected Number of PCs: 5-6.

_Edit:_ Recruiting is not first-come first-serve; I'm trying to select a party that will work well together.

Starting XP: 21,500, which gives you 500 XP past level 7. The extra XP beyond 7th level is there for those with item creation feats to have something to work with.

Ability Scores: 32-point buy (plus your 4th-level ability bonus; please indicate which ability score you raised @ level 4). If you wish to make your character middle-aged (and you're not playing a warforged), with the bonuses to mental stats and penalties to physical stats, you can do so.

Equipment: PCs started with standard wealth for 7th-level characters (19,000 GP). Characters with item creation feats can make their own items at cost, but no single item should be worth more than 5,000 gp (whether purchased or manufactured).

Alignment: Characters must be Good-aligned or Lawful Neutral.

Background/Religion: This game will be based in Thrane, and your primary patrons will be theocrats and/or Thrane nobility, so following the Church of the Silver Flame is encouraged, though followers of the Sovreign Host, the Path of Light, and the Undying Court (as well as characters that aren't particularly religious) are also okay.

It's also possible the PCs will be working as agents of the Argentum (and may have done so already, whether knowingly or not).

The PCs should be an established group at the start of the game; you've known each other for some time (at least a year).

This game starts about two years after the end of the Last War, as per the standard Eberron timeline.

Classes: All core classes from the Player's Handbook, Eberron Campaign Setting, and Expanded Psionics Handbook are allowed, as well as the Swashbuckler from Complete Warrior, the Warmage from Complete Arcane, the Scout from Complete Adventurer, the Favored Soul from Complete Divine, and the Archivist from Heroes of Horror.

Prestige classes are allowed on a case by case basis (ask me if you've got something in mind), though the general rule of thumb is that if I like your character concept, I'll probably be fine with your PrC. The Silver Flame Exorcist (Eberron Campaign Setting) and Silver Flame Pyromancer (Five Nations) are especially approriate to this campaign, as are the Shadowbane Inquisitor and Shadowbane Stalker (from Complete Adventurer).

Any prestige class must be in a book I own or open content; I own the core rulebooks, the Expanded Psionics Handbook, the Complete books, all of the Eberron hardcovers (I'll generally pick up a new Eberron hardcover when it becomes available from Amazon or soon after), and some other materials.

Races: All player charcter races described in the Player's Handbook and Eberron Campaign Setting are allowed.

House rules:
- If anyone wants to play a half-orc, they may get a slight power boost as I considered stock half-orcs to be seriously underpowered. If anyone wants to play a psion or wilder, note that some psionic powers will be slightly toned down.

Posting notes:
- I work about 8-5 pm Pacific Time (US), Monday-Friday, and I play in a tabletop game on Tuesday evenings. So while I'll check in on the game from work when I'm not too busy, major DM posts will be on evenings and weekends.
- I'll expect at 2-4 major posts/week from players, and that's what you'll be getting from me as the DM.

* * * *

Please post a character concept and a quick mechanical summary if you're interested. I'm holding one spot open for a friend of mine who's not an ENWorld regular, but is looking for an online game.

_Edit:_ If you're proposing a character that's neither from Thrane nor a follower of the Silver Flame, some explanation of why you're working on their behalf (and have for some time at the start of the game) would be good (if you're figuring on developing a reason once you see the other PCs, just say so).

Example: 

Lord Reverend Alistair ir'Indari is the third son of a wealthy noble family in Thrane. Intensely curious, very intelligent, and prone to ask inopportune questions, his parents shuffled him off into the clergy of the Silver Flame. He was able to put his talents to some use in that role, but is more librarian and administrator than crusader for the Silver Flame; it's not that he lacks faith, just that he is more gifted with a pen than with a sword.

Alistair is a Cleric/Aristocrat, possibly with a level or two of Loremaster. He's got lots of ranks in Knowledge skills, and probably a Skill Focus or two.

* * * *

Edit: A summary of characters already proposed is in this post: http://www.enworld.org/showpost.php?p=2608582&postcount=28


----------



## Ringmereth (Sep 25, 2005)

I hereby express interest in playing a cleric of the Silver Flame. Probably. That's subject to change, but I'll post something... tomorrow.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Sep 25, 2005)

Dave, I've never played in an Eberron game... but I have the books in storage.  (That doesn’t mean I’ve read them but I could probably be persuaded to pull the book out of storage and play.)

I know nothing about the more unique races of Eberron so I can only post that I’m interested.


----------



## stonegod (Sep 25, 2005)

*I'll get on it tonight*

Got a couple of ideas; i'll get to them tonight. I gots all the books...


----------



## Lord Wyrm (Sep 25, 2005)

I'm in.  Let's see, I haven't played a member of a dragonmarked house in forever so I think I'll go with that.  Here's the some of the concept:

Alarich d'Deneith

Son of the late Markus d'Deneith, Alarich is a member of the illustrious house Deneith and a citizen of Karrnath.  Originally showing potential as a paladin his tendencies were put down by a combination of cultural influences and the terrors of the Last War.  Originally thought an orphan the young Alarich was adopted by the Kessler noble family, little did anyone know Alarich was a member of the Deneith family.  Signing up with the Rekkenmark academy at thirteen years of age.  Becoming an officer at eighteen the young man was sent to the front against Cyre.

Alarich was as a demon against Cyran units, charging along side undead regiments he struck deep into the enemy lines.  That is until the battle of Lake Arul, in the midst of riding forward Alarich was blinded by a great flash of light.  When he awoke Alarich was atop a hill surrounded by several of his skeletal soldiers.  When he looked to the battle field he saw only dead grey mist.  The skeletons had carried him from it and cared for him until he could recover naturally.  Mounting a light horse the warrior rode toward Karrn as fast as he could.  On the way he met many other soldiers from the Cyran front who recounted similar stories concerning the dead grey mist.  Upon arrival Alarich, now twenty three, met with King Kaius III and told his tale.  King Kauis thanked the boy and sent him to Fort Bones to await orders.  After nearly two years of glorified guard duty with the skeleton soldiers Alarich heard a knock upon his barracks door.  Answering he saw several members of house Deneith and his commander.  The young man had been lost to the house but due to the closing of the Last War they had time to track him down.

Following his inclusion to the house the Rekkenmark graduate was sent to Sharn as bodyguard to a Wayfinder prior to and during his mission to Xen'drik.  The expedition was almost destroyed during a battle with drow in an ancient giant city, however the guerilla warfare techniques of Alarich and his ability to direct troops allowed the expedition to escape with minimal casualties.  Upon return to Sharn, Alarich was set to aid in the escort of a house Tharask member into the Mournland.  Alarich doesn't talk about what happened out there but when he was found by a patrol of Valenar Elves they said he "looked like the grave had refused him".  He also had a small company of Karrnathi undead escorting him away from the Mournland which gave rise to rumors of his former unit still fighting the Battle of Lake Arul.  Following that he asked for leave from his house superiors and went back to serving Karnnath for several months before being recalled to house service and sent into Thrane to work for various noble patrons.


----------



## stonegod (Sep 25, 2005)

*Concept*

Saalin Corleis is an Khorvaire Elf Wizard 5/Cleric 1/Silver Pyromancer 1. Originally from Aundair (when Thaliost was part of that Nation), he feels no ties to it since it abandoned Thaliost. He has found faith in the teachings of the Flame, and is a devoted arcanist in its name.

*Background*

Saalin Corleis was once a loyal son of Aundair. Raised in Thaliost, an accomplished student at Arcanix, he joined the ranks of the Knights Arcane in defense of his beloved city. But all that changed in 926 YK, the year Thrane seized beloved Thaliost.

Saalin loved Thaliost. He loved the people, the city. When Thrane initially seized control, they were not cruel. Yes, there was conflict, but it was war. Saalin, separated from his unit during the fighting, was drawn more to helping the remaining Thaliosts, not to fighting the war for Aundair. It was during this time he realized that he did not feel himself to be Aundarian; he was just a Thaliost.

It was during this time that Saalin first met the cleric of the Silver Flame, Lycia Neskdros. Attached to the Thrane military detachment, she found Saalin tending to the wounded as best as his he could. She saw this care as a sign from the Silver Flame as to Saalin's devotion. She took the fledgling mage under her wing and brought him into the fold. Aundair has abandoned him and Thaliost; the Flame gave him and the city what it needed. That was enough for Saalin.

Of course, things were not so simple in Thaliost during the rest of the war. There was significant unrest, atrocities committed by both sides. But Saalin came to view this as a weakness of spirit, and tended to the Thaliost as best as he could. Some of his former neighbors called him traitor; they spit on him for abandoning the country that had abandoned them. But Saalin accepted them all, confident in his newfound faith.

For most 50 years, Thaliost worked under Lycia. While not nominally part of the Church hierarchy, he tended to the faithful and protected them from threats both Aundarian and Thranish. Eventually Lycia passed, but he maintained contact with the Church. But Thaliost was turning ugly. The appointment of Solgar Dariznu as Archbishop and the continued unrest soured Saalin to the ongoing war. He started wondering if he was best serving his faith in this land of unrest. When the Treaty of Thronehold was signed, Saalin felt as it was a sign for him---a sign to move on a truly begin to serve the Flame.

Before passing, Lycia has shared with him the knowledge of a group of fervent Flame followers who were also arcanists---Silver Pyromancers. Though not large, they were an elite group attached to the Order of the Pure. Saalin had seen corruption from all angles in Thaliost. He felt a calling to the Order, and he followed.

*Wrap-Up*

It would be during these years of training that Saalin would have made contact with Allstair and gained his cleric and silver pyromancer levels; his levels of wizard he would have developed _slowly_ during his years in Thaliost. Note, since the battle of Thaliost was 70 years before the start of the game in 998, Saalin is most-likely middle aged or very close to it.

Generally, the concept (ex-Aundarian arcanist now devoted to Thrane) is the important point; background can be changed to fit.

Character stats probably later on Sunday.


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 25, 2005)

Concept

Aichkay, A warforged warmage; a prototype unit among the last to be made during the Last War. Recovered from the Mournlands, he made the acquaintence of a paladin of the Flame and adopted her as his 'master'. Eventually she convinced him to join the Church proper and become an agent of Thrane. Aichkay is stolidly lawful neutral in bent, having no concern about good and evil (at least not yet), but utterly obedient to any recognized authority (in this case, ranking members of the hierarchy of the Church of Thrane). He still bears a rather troubling...enthusisam towards boasting of his destructive prowess, and enjoys demonstrating this prowess as often as orders permit. To this end, his orders are usually constructed like legal contracts, with highly organized paragraphs to govern when he can or cannot utilize lethal force to achieve objectives. In an odd counterpoint to his checked violence; his personality is cheerful and friendly...sometimes to the point of self-parody. Sometimes it seems as if he's making fun of others, but if he is, he does it with a completely straight delivery and -never- admits it.

Aichkay has no memory of his existance prior to being awakened by a salvage gang. What's more, he has no memory of what he can do. As he gains experiences though, they trigger memories in mind; especially memories similar in content to what he's doing at the time. Because of this, Aichkay likes to keep active. His 'spells' are incorporated into his body itself. So as he stimulates mind and body through adventures and danger, he also uncovers new functionality of his chassis, and new knowledge bubbling up into his memory.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Sep 25, 2005)

Definitly interested. My basic concept is a Warforged Psionic Warrior(6) Juggernaunt (1). Thinking along the lines as a Knight of Thrane. Possibly as one of Capt. Otherro's shock/special troops. I will put something brief together and post it. Let me know if this is is agreeable to you. 

-Blood


----------



## drothgery (Sep 25, 2005)

A few comments so far -
One general comment -- if you're proposing a character that's neither from Thrane nor a follower of the Silver Flame, some explanation of why you're working on their behalf (and have for some time at the start of the game) would be good (if you're figuring on developing a reason once you see the other PCs, just say so). I'll edit the first message to that effect.

Brother Shatterstone - I wouldn't have posted a note about this game in the OOC thread of the KotOR game if I weren't hoping you could come up with something
Lord Wyrm - Alarich looks like he could be intersting, but probably needs some kind of motivation to stay with the group.
stonegod - Saalin looks good
Shayuri - When I played KotOR and KotOR II, I left HK-47 on the ship as much as possible, because violence in a bottle was usually problematic.
Bloodweaver1 - A pisWar/Warforged Juggernaut? Eek.


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 25, 2005)

Hee. Caught redhanded.

In seriousness though, the intent of this character is not to reproduce in exactness. The obsession with violence isn't necessary to the central idea of this character (which really circulates around self-discovery and warforged/other race relations). I mainly included the reference for humorous purposes.

On the other hand, as there are significant mechanical issues to the build as well (the cha penalty is hurty), if that idea just doesn't resonate, I'd be more than happy to provide an alternative.


----------



## Ferrix (Sep 25, 2005)

I'll toss my hat in and then make a character concept later today.


----------



## drothgery (Sep 25, 2005)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> Hee. Caught redhanded.
> 
> In seriousness though, the intent of this character is not to reproduce in exactness. The obsession with violence isn't necessary to the central idea of this character (which really circulates around self-discovery and warforged/other race relations). I mainly included the reference for humorous purposes.
> 
> On the other hand, as there are significant mechanical issues to the build as well (the cha penalty is hurty), if that idea just doesn't resonate, I'd be more than happy to provide an alternative.




Oh, there's nothing wrong with a warforged warmage with an offbeat sense of humor. And a -2 Cha penalty isn't too bad in the long run. It's just that HK tended to cause lots of problems for light-siders...


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 25, 2005)

Oh I dunno. I always just told him to hold his horses. He'd get whiny, but it's not like he'd every shoot against orders. 

However, I can easily tone-down/eliminate all that stuff. It was mainly tacked on after the fact anyway. The initial appeal this character had for me was the idea of its "spells" actually representing different weapon systems that would unfold out of various places on its chassis, then retract back when done.

So the "magic missile" spell might be a multi-barrel weapon that spits out shots with rapid precision, while a Fireball could be a large-bore cannon that emerges from behind its chest plates. Strictly flavor only, of course. Full components still required, barring feat use. Just a touch of visual flair.


----------



## Dracomeander (Sep 25, 2005)

I think I'll throw my bid in for this game.

For a character concept, I looking to try the apprentice smith turned Paladin/Exorcist of the Silver Flame, Martel Flameweaver.

I have to get ready for my tabletop game now, but will be able to flesh out the concept more late tonight.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Sep 25, 2005)

drothgery said:
			
		

> Brother Shatterstone - I wouldn't have posted a note about this game in the OOC thread of the KotOR game if I weren't hoping you could come up with something.




I have the book out of storage now and I'll see if I cannot think of something.


----------



## Lord Wyrm (Sep 25, 2005)

drothgery said:
			
		

> A few comments so far -
> One general comment -- if you're proposing a character that's neither from Thrane nor a follower of the Silver Flame, some explanation of why you're working on their behalf (and have for some time at the start of the game) would be good (if you're figuring on developing a reason once you see the other PCs, just say so). I'll edit the first message to that effect.






			
				drothgery said:
			
		

> Lord Wyrm - Alarich looks like he could be intersting, but probably needs some kind of motivation to stay with the group.




Alarich, while not tied to the Silver Flame or the party by his history, is still a loyal soldier and member of house Deneith.  In his own sense of honor he's going to stick it out for his house and nation.

I'm also enjoying the torn loyalties of Alarich: the party, Karrnath, his mission, the Wayfinders, house Deneith, his undead soldiers in the Mournland; just to name a few of them.  For an honorable man such as Alarich these just keep piling up.  Also let us not forget he was there for the Day of Mourning and has been to the Mournland and barely made it out.  The horrors he has seen probably eclipse those of the other party members, having read some of the concepts thus far.


----------



## stonegod (Sep 26, 2005)

drothgery said:
			
		

> stonegod - Saalin looks good




Cool beans. Here be what I put together for a stat-block, argh (I know, I'm several days light for "Talk-like-a-pirate-day"):

[SBlock=Stat Block]
Saalin Corleius CR 7
Male elf wizard 5/cleric 1/silver pyromancer 1
LG Medium humanoid (elf)
Init +2; Senses low-light vision; Listen +5, Spot +5
Languages Common, Draconic, Elven, Gnome, Sylvan

__
AC 17, touch 13, flat-footed 15
hp 23 (7 HD)
Fort +3, Ref +3, Will +11

__
Spd 30 ft.
Melee +1 flame-touched rapier +5 (1d6/18-20) or
Melee mwk cold-iron longsword +2 (1d8-/19-20) or
Melee mwk silver dagger +5 (1d4-2/19-20) or
Ranged mwk shortbow +5 (1d6/19-20)
Base Atk +2; Grp +1
Attack Options Weapon Finesse, Maximize Spell, Divine Metamagic (Maximize Spell)
Special Atk purge undead, spontaneous casting (heal spells), turn undead 4/day (+2, 2d6+2, 2nd)
Combat Gear ring of protection +1*, wand of cure light wounds (50)
* bonuses already applied
Wizard Prepared (CL 5th:
3rd—fireball (CL 7), fly
2nd—body of the sun (CL 7), scorching ray (CL 7), whirling blade
1st—burning hands (CL 7), flamebound weapon, mage armor*, shield
0-daze, flare, mage hand, message

* bonuses already applied
Cleric Prepared (CL 1st):
1st—divine favor (2), sanctuary (D)
0-detect magic, guidance, light
(D): Domain Spell. Domains: Good, Protection
__
Abilities Str 8, Dex 14, Con 8, Int 18, Wis 16, Cha 12
SQ faint aura of good, familiar (raven), elf abilities
Feats Arcane Disciple (Good), Divine Metamagic (Maximize Spell), Maximize Spell, Weapon Finesse
Skills Concentration +10, Heal +11, Knowledge (arcana) +13; Knowledge (religion) +14, Ride +4, Spellcraft +16
Possessions amulet of health, Aureon spelshard, eternal lantern, fine clothing, +1 flametouched rapier, flametouched holy symbol, identity papers, masterwork cold-iron longsword, masterwork silver dagger, masterwork shortbow, 10 arrows, sacks, scroll of phantom steed, scrollcase, spell components, wand of cure light wounds (50), 600 gp
Wizard Spells Known: 0-all; 1st-bless weapon, burning hands (CL 7), color spray, flamebound weapon, identify, mage armor, magic weapon, orb of fire (CL 7), protection from evil, shield, true strike; 2nd-aid, blur, body of the sun (CL 7), detect thoughts, false life, flaming sphere (CL 7), fireburst (CL 7), protection from arrows, pyrotechnics (CL 7), scorching ray (CL 7), whirling blade; 3rd-blessing of Bahamut, daylight, dispel magic, fireball (CL 7), flame arrow (CL 7), fly, keen edge, magic circle against evil, phantom steed
__
Purge Undead (Su) 30-ft radius, 6d6, Will DC 15 half.
[/SBlock]

FYI: Saalin is middle-aged; he raised his Charisma at 4th level.


----------



## drothgery (Sep 26, 2005)

stonegod said:
			
		

> Cool beans. Here be what I put together for a stat-block, argh (I know, I'm several days light for "Talk-like-a-pirate-day"):




Looks good at first glance, though it's a bit early for statblocks. Just as a for future reference thing, citations would be nice for anything that's not in the PHB or DMG so that I can look them up.


----------



## stonegod (Sep 26, 2005)

drothgery said:
			
		

> Looks good at first glance, though it's a bit early for statblocks.




Not a problem, but I had some time between tornados (and would not have the same time during the week). Recreational character generation is a pastime.



			
				drothgery said:
			
		

> Just as a for future reference thing, citations would be nice for anything that's not in the PHB or DMG so that I can look them up.




I have references for it all; when the "final" versions are closer to ready, I'll annotate. All ECS or Complete * materials.


----------



## Grunk (Sep 26, 2005)

Consider me interested. I'm an experienced 3.5 gamer. I haven't really ever played in a PbP game though I'm interested in starting. Don't know much about Ebberon, though I have the book. I'll flip through it tonight.


----------



## Ferrix (Sep 26, 2005)

What toning down do you intend for psion/wilder powers?

I run a psionic game here and haven't found any of them overpowered if you use the errata.


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Sep 26, 2005)

Oswin Flamheart

Once upon a time Oswin was a simple changling thief, living on the streets of Thaliost.  He was poor, his family of no account and he had to steal food from street vendors just to avoid nightly, gnawing hunger.  One day he broke the thief's first rule.  He got caught.  The Paladin of the Silver Flame that caught him looked into his soul, ready to bring down swift judgment when he saw something in Oswin.  The Paladin, a man named Berrik ir'Calvani saw a boy truly touched by the Silver Flame without even knowing it.  Berrik knew that the plan the Flae had for his life was to bring this boy into the fold of servants of the Flame.  

Oswin was sent to school, paid for by the wealthy Paladin Lord, and while he didn't learn things the same way the other boys in training to be priests did, he managed to work a number of Miracles in ways rarely seen amongst Silver Flame worshippers.  He was clearly called to follow in the steps of his benefactor as a Paladin.  He occasionally still snuck out of the school, just to keep his skills sharp, and eventually the headmaster, realising what a special student he had on his hands, recommended Oswin for training amongst the elite Shadowbane squads.  Oswin, or "Oz" for short, was trained as an inquisitive, a spy, and a holy warrior: and he excelled in all of this work.  Oswin saw a lot of action, fighting posessing fiends, infiltrating cults of the Dragon Below, and catching Karrnathi spies as a member of the Shadowbane squad.  Eventually he was released from such strict hierarchy and assigned to a group of those loyal to Thrane with a variety of talents.  He has been working with them ever since.

Mechanics:  I have decided on a Rogue 2/Paladin 4/Shadowbane Inquisitor 1.  He'll be a good sneak-fighter with a variety of cool abilities used to hunt down the unworthy.  I won't have any traps/locks abilities as I am taking the changling substitution level at level 1.  He'll make an excellent "mouth" for the party if need be.  He generally runs around as a Half-elf.


----------



## drothgery (Sep 26, 2005)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> What toning down do you intend for psion/wilder powers?
> 
> I run a psionic game here and haven't found any of them overpowered if you use the errata.




Other than the errata...

I'd probably drop Energy Missile to two targets unaugmented (and let you hit an additional target for 2 pp).

Any power that gets +1 DC/pp changes to +1 DC/2 pp.

And I'm half-tempted to ban Astral Construct flat-out.


----------



## Ringmereth (Sep 26, 2005)

Here's a rough outline:

Gevarth Fehrenn

Background: Gevarth was born in Sharn, but he felt the calling of the Silver Flame early in his life. He studied diligently and joined the church as an acolyte at an early age, and by adulthood had left the confines of the great city and travelled to Thrane and the great city of Flamekeep. The young man was awed at the Flamist style and the ever-present influences of his diety throughout Thrane's culture. He was accepted into the ranks of the clergy there, but as his knowledge of the Flame increased, so did his disgust with the rampant corruption within the church. He left Flamehold after four years of devoted service, and spent another two travelling the length and width of Khorvaire. 

While his devotion to the church may have waned, he still commanded the divine magic of the Silver Flame, and many a soldier in the Last War owed his life to Gevarth's clever strategy and potent healing. While in the service of Breland, he found himself fighting the paladins and faithful he had once lived alongside. He saw that while those in power may have been long since corrupted, the nation still had the potential to live up to the Silver Flame's teachings. He left behind his life as a sellsword and sought out the church once more. Rather than returning to corrupted Thrane, he instead found a Brelish church, where he volunteered his services. The high priest, an old changling man, taught him a different, and to Fehrenn's eyes, purer version of his faith; one that rejected the Thranish theocracy as an abuse of power and the cause of the widespread corruption of the highest church authorities. He also trained him in methods of seeking out and destroying corruption.

Challenged by these teachings, Gevarth served the Brelish church until the Treaty of Thronehold was signed in 996. Overjoyed at the end of the long-lasting conflict, he decided to return once more to Thrane, hoping that an atmosphere of peace might help bring about an end to illegitimate leadership. After months of campaigning and the formation of an organization seeking the reinstatement of secular government to Thrane, the Seperatist League, Gevarth had accomplished little beyond attracting the ire of the Cardinals. Then he met Alistair ir'Indari, who offered him generous contributions to his cause in exchange for his assistance in a few tasks. He has since been a key part of Alistair's team, using his new reknown as an adventurer to rally support for his organization and gain the trust of those in power, particularly supporters of the royal family.

Description: Gevarth is a thoughtful, introspective man of high morals and great devotion to the diety embodied in the Silver Flame. His alliegance to the church that worships it is limited, though, and he remains a vocal critic of the meld of church and government in Thrane. While he holds the (limited) power of the Seperatists, most of its administration is dealt with by his second-in-command, who often leads the group while Gevarth quests for Alistair.

Mechanics: Gevarth is a lawful good human Cleric 4/Church Inquisitor 3 (from Complete Divine), with the protection, good, and inquisition domains. If you'll allow it, Gevarth will take the Leadership feat to reflect his political following. As for future advancement, Gevarth will probably take Church Inquisitor for it's full duration, and then either finish with either Cleric, Contemplative, or, if you'd okay it, a variation on the Radiant Servant of Pelor-the Silver Flame is about as close to a good-aligned sun god as Eberron has, and I think it'd work nicely with a bit of adaptation.


----------



## Torillan (Sep 26, 2005)

Rakuul Dar'Maalu
Bugbear Fighter 2/Rogue 1

Rakuul Dar'Maalu spent most of his life as a mercenary from Darguun, roving all over Khorvaire during the Last War.  The leader of the group was another bugbear who would sell the gangs services to any who could best the current contract.

A master of the brutal chain weapons of his people, Rakuul followed orders without hesitation, relishing in the pain he could inflict.  Towards the end of the war, his gang captured a troop of Silver Flame paladins operating in northeast Breland, killing all but five of the holy warriors.  The other five were tortured for three days, as the gang made their way back to Darguun territory to sell off their prizes.

But on the third night, after two of the hapless humans died of their injuries, Rakuul had a dream...

He was in a grand hall, bathed in a brilliant light.  Shielding his eyes, he heard a soothing female voice speaking Goblin, telling him to spare her people, to free them.  Rakuul felt no fear, only a strange warmth overcoming him.  Unsure of this strange feeling but instinctively sensing sorcery, he tried to resist, grabbing his spiked chain, ready to fight.  But as he looked at his chain, it changed from black to silver, glowing with the same soothing light surrounding him.  As he looked up, he saw a flame of silver light drawing farther away, with the words "Help me..." echoing in his head. He the realized that his comrades surrounded him, drawing their weapons menacingly...

Rakuul awoke with a start.  Looking around, the gang was still torturing the remaining humans.  Jumping to his feet, Rakuul grabbed his weapon, and began swinging...not at the humans, but at his comrades.  Seeming to be entranced, moving medthodically around the camp.  He killed three before they realized what was happening, but it was already too late.  Rakuul quickly dispatched the others, but sustained a grievious wound himself.  Bleeding profusely, Rakuul managed to free one of the humans before collapsing.

Rakuul awoke in a strange place several days later, looking up from his bed into the face of the man he freed.  He spoke in Goblin, telling Rakuul his name was Treymon.  Still sore, Rakuul realized that the man had healed his wounds, and thanked him.  Rakuul asked the man why he had saved him, since he had a hand in his torture.  "Because you have been blessed, my friend," was all Treymon said.  "Sleep now, and tomorrow we will begin our journey".

Rakuul realized that he felt different, but could not understand why.  Treymon instructed him in the ways of the Church, telling Rakuul that his "dream" was in fact a visitation, choosing him be an instrument of the Church.  Rakuul served as Treymon's bodyguard on many missions following his recovery, becoming an important operative for the Church.  Over the years, Treymon became mentor, and even a father figure that Rakuul had lacked in his reckless youth.

Treymon was sent on a mission to Cyre without Rakuul, telling Rakuul that it was of vital importance to the Church.  However, Treymon evidently perished on the Day of Mourning, along with so many others.  Rakuul, rather than grieve his mentor, vowed to serve the Church that had saved his soul.  His ultimate mission, however, is revenge, once he finds those responsible for causing his masters' death.

[Note: Rakuul would most likely be posted as bodyguard/agent, serving a cleric or paladin of the church.]

Mechanics:  Normal bugbear with 2 levels of fighter and 1 level of rogue [3 HD +1 lvl adjustment +2 Fighter +1 Rogue = ECL 7].  Utilizes Silver +1 Spiked Chain (w/ Weapon Finesse) and +3 Mighty Composite Longbow.

[I hope this can work out.  It may not be the most creative backstory I've ever done, but the idea of a bugbear as a church operative is intriguing to me.]


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Sep 26, 2005)

*Arrakus*

*Background:*

When the going gets tough, the tough call Arrakus. Forged under unusual circumstances, he was gifted with an uncanny understanding in the Way of the Mind. Seeing his potential, Arrakus was immediately ‘acquired’ by the Kingdom of Thrane during the early parts Last War. Instead of undertaking the basic socialization training modules that other Warforged received. He would receive special combat oriented training from Thrane Psionic Masters. Honing his skills and shaping his mind into a weapon of war that would have little to no equal. After the completion of his training Arrakus along with several other Psionicly enhanced Warforged where then assigned together to form the 181st Infantry Division. An elite unit designed to excel in all types of armed combat. During the course of the Last War the 181st saw the most action than any other unit in the Thrane Army. As part of the 181st he would participated in every major campaign across the Kingdom. Eventually the unit would fall under the command of Capt Otherro and it would stay that way until the end of the war. After the Day of Mourning, and the signing of the peace treaty the 181st was disbanded. Many of Arrakus’ comrades deciding that they had seen enough blood shed would put down their weapons of war. And in either pairs or simply by themselves, they said their good byes and left. Attempting to seek out the meaning to their existence else ware, peacefully, while others sold their skills to the highest bidder. With the same lack of remorse they showed on the battlefield. Their only care was that of the glistening gold in their pockets. However a selected few, himself included, had no need for their newfound freedom. And in actuality they preferred their established structured life style. With the Princes’ approval Arrakus and the few remaining soliders of the 181st.. Where given the right to remain in the service to Thrane, under the direct Command of their old leader, Capt. Otherro. Though the war is over, there are still orders to be given, commands to follow and protecting of those that are in need. And Arrakus is determined to do it the best way he knows how. One sword strike at a time. 

*Mechanics:*
Psionic Warrior 6 Warforged Juggernaunt 1 wielding a large size Great Sword.

-Blood


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Sep 27, 2005)

*Background*

In war there are always casualties. Regrettable Losses. Collateral Damage. War with the backing of a church is called a crusade and given noble titles to inflame zealotry in its members. 180 years ago The Purge began as the threat of Lycranthropy waxed. Knights of the church took up the cause to cleanse the land of any who bear the taint of the disease. It was during this crusade that the Shifters became targets of the knights. It was an easy mistake to make, the shifters bore a feral resemblance to their lycanthropic breathern. Many commanders found them far easier prey than the true targets of the crusade. A true lycanthrope might kill a dozen templars before being brought down. Wiping out whole Shifter communities, the leaders of the crusade where able to make bold announcements that they were making progress towards eradicating the menace. It wasn't until far into the crusade that Shifters were proven to be a seperate race, unable to spread the disease. The crusade had already taken its toll, resulting in the deaths of hundreds of Shifters.

Drue knows all too well the extent of the destruction the church wrought. His father served as a knight for the church and took part in several attacks on the Shifters before the announcement was made. Unable to bear the shame of killing innocents, his father retired to a small farm in Thrane. He never took up a weapon again. Drue, as his eldest son, learned all he could of church doctrine and history, especially facts relating to the Purge due to his families part in it. He blames the Puritans and their fanatical, rigid interpretation of the words coming from the Silver Flame for the slaughter. He has long believed that if the church had been better informed when the Purge started that the deaths could have been avoided. To that end, he joined the church when he reached adulthood to serve as an Informant. He has journeyed throughout the realm investigating lycanthrope sightings, heretics, and demonic plots. He believes that the church serves a good cause, and thus they have his loyalty, but he sometimes has his own opinion on church doctrine. He hopes that the information he gathers will help save lives and safeguard his nation. 

*Character*
Drue Culler, Gnome Bard 7. Neutral Good.


----------



## drothgery (Sep 27, 2005)

*Character Proposals*

- Still need something
grunk - TBA
Ferrix - TBA

- will need more details


- characters under consideration
Ringmereth - lawful good human Cleric 4/Church Inquisitor 3 

stonegod - Elf Wizard 5/Cleric 1/Silver Pyromancer 1
Shayuri - warforged warmage

Dracomeander - human paladin/exorcist of the Silver Flame
Lord Wyrm - house Deneith fighter (or at least that's how I read it) scout/fighter
wabinder - human monk

SelcSilverhand - Drue Culler, Gnome Bard 7. Neutral Good.
Anax - human rogue/swashbuckler
ShaggySpellsword - Rogue 3/Paladin 3/Shadowbane Inquisitor 1
Brother Shatterstone - changeling Rogue

- Maybe next time
Torillan - Bugbear Fighter 2/Rogue 1 [not allowed, as per the PHB + ECS races only rule, 
and because I don't have Savage Species]; I wish I didn't have to say no to this one
Bloodweaver1 - Psionic Warrior 6 Warforged Juggernaunt 1 wielding a large size Great Sword -- I just don't think that's what I'm looking for


----------



## Lord Wyrm (Sep 27, 2005)

It's going to be multiclass Scout(CA) 6/Fighter 1, to reflect a specialization in guerilla warfare.  Though the actual levels are subject to change the class combo is pretty much set in my mind.  I'm also considering having an actual dragonmark and not simply being a house member, the mark manifesting after his return to the house.


----------



## Ferrix (Sep 27, 2005)

drothgery said:
			
		

> Other than the errata...
> 
> I'd probably drop Energy Missile to two targets unaugmented (and let you hit an additional target for 2 pp).
> 
> ...




Just wondering, have you played a lot of games with psionics & normal magic?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Sep 27, 2005)

drothgery said:
			
		

> Brother Shatterstone - TBA (though based on games I've been in with his characters, I'm hoping he'll come up with something)



Sorry, ENworld’s outage killed me today.  I have something, It’s unusual, and its about all I got so don’t pencil me in.  (I’ll get it to you tomorrow or Wednesday at the latest.)


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Sep 27, 2005)

drothgery said:
			
		

> I think I'm going to close recruiting tomorrow (i.e. no one new; anyone who's expressed interest already can still flesh out their concept), so here's where things stand.
> 
> - Maybe next time
> Torillan - Bugbear Fighter 2/Rogue 1 [not allowed, as per the PHB + ECS races only rule,
> ...




Well, seeing what is already considering, it looks like all the basics are covered. So I am not too sure where to make the changes as to make it more in line to what is needed. Possibly I could change the Great Sword to Great Hammer (aka Maul). Maybe change his affiliation/leagence. Let me know.

Thanks for the oppurtunity. 

-Blood


----------



## drothgery (Sep 27, 2005)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> Just wondering, have you played a lot of games with psionics & normal magic?




I was playing in a psi-heavy game for most of last year, and there were a lot of occasions where combat scenes were basically a race between my kineticist and the DM to see if I could blow up all of the secondary opponents before falling victim to a save-or-be-incapacitated effect. Admittedly, that was a game with less-than-normal magic, but it seems to be pretty much conventional wisdom around here that even post-errata, energy missile, anything that's +1 DC per power point, and astral construct are overpowered.


----------



## drothgery (Sep 27, 2005)

Lord Wyrm said:
			
		

> It's going to be multiclass Scout(CA) 6/Fighter 1, to reflect a specialization in guerilla warfare.  Though the actual levels are subject to change the class combo is pretty much set in my mind.  I'm also considering having an actual dragonmark and not simply being a house member, the mark manifesting after his return to the house.




Okay, the summary post has been updated accordingly.


----------



## Torillan (Sep 27, 2005)

drothgery said:
			
		

> - Maybe next time
> Torillan - Bugbear Fighter 2/Rogue 1 [not allowed, as per the PHB + ECS races only rule,
> and because I don't have Savage Species]; I wish I didn't have to say no to this one




Understood.  I did just use the basic "bugbear as characters" info from the MM 3.5 (no Savage Species here either), but I figured I'd give it a whirl.  Keep me in mind for an alternate!  I'll come up with a few more concepts more in line with your guidlines just in case.  Thanks for considering, tho!


----------



## Dracomeander (Sep 27, 2005)

It took a little longer to get to but here is the further fleshed out concept.

*Background for Martel Flameweaver*

Martel was a young war orphan brought to Flamekeep by a Templar whose injuries had forced him to leave the battlefield to those younger than himself. Martel settled into the dormitories where the church was caring for other orphans, but was so fascinated by the knights of the church that the only time he wasn’t underfoot in the knights’ training areas was when he was required to be with the church tutors learning the languages and doctrines of the church.

In order to keep young Martel from getting hurt and to get him out of the way so the knights could concentrate on their own training, Martel was introduced to the smiths and taught how to care for and make the accoutrements of the knights. He was thrilled to be able to assist the knights he idolized, but he never let go of his dream to actually become a knight himself.

The requirements of the Last War provided Martel with his wish as all who showed aptitude were allowed to begin training in the arts of war. He was quick to learn and soon achieved the skills and insight to become a Paladin of the Silver Flame. 

His bright, shiny idealism was quickly shattered on the battlefields of the Last War as Martel discovered the monsters that had shattered his childhood weren’t really monsters at all, but just men fighting for their country as he was fighting for his. 

His experiences in the Last War have tempered Martel's zeal. He still is devoted to the Silver Flame, but now he doesn’t just blindly jump after the enemies his superiors point him toward. He has listened to the words of the new Keeper of the Flame and learned to temper his zeal with the toleration he believes the Keeper is trying to promote. He is also learning to look into the motives of both his superiors and the enemies he is sent against.

Mechanics: Martel is looking at the path of a mounted knight as a Human Paladin 5 / Exorcist of the Silver Flame 2.


----------



## Ringmereth (Sep 28, 2005)

drothgery said:
			
		

> - characters under consideration
> Ringmereth - lawful good human Cleric 4/Church Inquisitor 3
> stonegod - Elf Wizard 5/Cleric 1/Silver Pyromancer 1
> Lord Wyrm - house Deneith fighter (or at least that's how I read it) scout/fighter
> ...




Looks like tough competition here, but thanks for considering my submission. I'll start working on stating Gevarth out in a couple days.


----------



## Anax (Sep 28, 2005)

Because I haven't seen a post from drothgery saying recruiting *is* closed yet, I'm going to try to edge in quickly.    If it's closed up, that's fine.  If not, well, I'll be working on fleshing the concept out more.

For now, the short form:

The character (haven't picked a name yet) is or was a member of the guard in Flamekeep.  (Although it is unclear how the city guard would be structured.  I'm imagining some potential for a Dumas-style competition between, in this case, more and less secular power structures.  Still reading up on Thrane to be certain of the situation here, though.  It seems more likely that the city guard would officially be an arm of the church, but that at the ends of its reach, it might be much like any city guard of a metropolis, simply because of what it must do.  That leaves room for contention between the people on the ground who know what sorts of crimes it is practical to police, and more elite groups that might be inclined to crack down on anything they see as improper.)

Er.  Okay.  Got off the short form already.  Back to it.  She's a member or former member of the Flamekeep city guard.  She's intelligent, and owes the Lord Reverend a debt of honor for backing her a time or two when the cups were down and her street-urchin background was doing her no good.  She's also done her best to back him when she can.  [I'm trying to take this from the original description: the leading on more than one adventure sort of thing.]  It's due to that that she's experienced more than just the city, and that she's had more of an education than a street-rat-turned-guard might otherwise have.

Mechanics-wise, she's either a pure fighter or a swashbuckler/fighter.  I haven't decided which, yet, and I need to think about how much swashbuckler must be taken to avoid being cheesy just for mechanical benefit.  (The other big win of the swashbuckler is more skill points, which fits this character well.  But fighter feats are hard to pass up.  Perhaps multiclass between the two, with emphasis on swashbuckler for the more skillful approach.)

That's it for the short form.  Working things up in more detail now that I've at least posted.  

Edit: Oh--and: human, of no house, and a devout follower of the Silver Flame.


----------



## Anax (Sep 28, 2005)

Okay.  It's time for more detail...

Hariel Talandro, Female human rogue 1/swashbuckler 6.

Note: I came up with the rogue/swashbuckler combo for this character while posting, so I've been trimming a bit.  Apologies if anything comes out as disjointed.

I favor this build because it deals with the skill limit problem for Search (Swb/Ftr or Swb, Search would be cross-class the whole time), and fits the backstory I've been imagining (bit of a street rat, made good through the charity of the church, joined the guard to help clean up the streets, drawn into a few adventurous escapades by Our Esteem'd Benefactor), I'm now favoring that.

I'm looking at the Investigate feat from ECS, and perhaps a feat to boost Search.  (WIthout the rogue level, certainly.  With the rogue level, not so important.)

Stats are (pre-equipment) on the order of Str 12, Dex 16, Con 10, Int 16, Wis 10, Cha 14.  The +1 at level 4 went into Dex.  Feats are, approximately: Search skill feat (if not rogue), Investigate, Alertness, Point Blank Shot (because the church favors archery), feat to be named later (if rogue).

Hariel clearly favors skill and finesse in combat.  (And panache isn't a bad thing, either.)  Out of combat, she's charming in a very cheerful sort of way.  She's seen some pretty bad things over the years, but she hasn't let it cloud her sense of hope.  She's received a good education, but remains more streetwise than knowledgable of the world outside of Flamekeep.  Due to her recent favors for the Lord Reverend ir'Indari, she's got a better idea now of what the outside world is like, and has been improving her horsemanship.  (A skill that had not seemed important in the city.)

Her recent favors for the Lord Reverend ir'Indari have her eyes burning bright with the thrill of adventure, but Hariel still takes time to walk the city and do her best to make it a better place when she can.  She's a regular attendee at church, and she encourages the less fortunate families and children (because they are here, in Flamekeep, just as they are elsewhere) to attend as well, and to ask the Church for aid.  This way, she hopes, others may be helped as she was herself.

Although her intellect is well-honed, Hariel is also quite athletic--and spending too much time at the books will lead her to rush out at the barest chance of physical action.  At the same time, she knows that physical action is nothing without reason to direct it.  She will trust, but not blindly.  And act quickly, but not without thought.

And that about wraps up the medium-sized version.  I'll continue to flesh out the character until I hear back about whether I got in under the wire, but I won't muddy the waters with more details until requested.


----------



## Ferrix (Sep 28, 2005)

drothgery said:
			
		

> I was playing in a psi-heavy game for most of last year, and there were a lot of occasions where combat scenes were basically a race between my kineticist and the DM to see if I could blow up all of the secondary opponents before falling victim to a save-or-be-incapacitated effect. Admittedly, that was a game with less-than-normal magic, but it seems to be pretty much conventional wisdom around here that even post-errata, energy missile, anything that's +1 DC per power point, and astral construct are overpowered.




I've found the only thing unbalancing are the +1 DC/pp ones, the rest are good, but not out of bounds.

But otherwise, I've too much on my plate right now and I'm going to bow out.  Have a good game.


----------



## Lord Wyrm (Sep 28, 2005)

I'd like to clear the feat *Able Learner* with you, its from Races of Destiny pg150.  It allows cross-class skills to be bought at one point per rank as opposed to two per rank.  This is mainly for knowledge skills for Alarich.


----------



## Dracomeander (Sep 28, 2005)

Eberron has the general feat *Education* which makes all Knowledge skills class skill for the character regardless of class. It also provides a +1 bonus to two Knowledge skills of your choice.


----------



## drothgery (Sep 28, 2005)

Lord Wyrm said:
			
		

> I'd like to clear the feat *Able Learner* with you, its from Races of Destiny pg150.  It allows cross-class skills to be bought at one point per rank as opposed to two per rank.  This is mainly for knowledge skills for Alarich.




I don't have the Races of ... books, and I don't think that feat's overpowered (it's much weaker than the original Cosmopolitan from the FRCS, which I didn't see as problematic), but it looks like Education may be a better choice.


----------



## drothgery (Sep 28, 2005)

Oh, and as per the changed thread title, I'm not accepting any new applicants. If you've already posted in this thread but haven't posted a character concept yet, or I've expiclity invited you to join the game, go ahead and post your character concept.

I'll try and pick the characters tomorrow or Thursday. That will give you all of next week to work on stats and backgrounds; I'll be on a business trip next Wednesday and Thursday (and as per above, my tabletop game is Tuesday evenings), so I'll be away from ENWorld for a few days next week.


----------



## Lord Wyrm (Sep 28, 2005)

Thanks  

Able Learner itself works a little better than Education concept-wise and provides for non-Knowledge skills (i.e. Heal) down the line as well.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Sep 28, 2005)

Working on it...  Sorry busy night.  One more IC post and I should have a short concept up.  (In your PM box)


----------



## Anax (Sep 29, 2005)

drothgery said:
			
		

> I don't have the Races of ... books, and I don't think that feat's overpowered (it's much weaker than the original Cosmopolitan from the FRCS, which I didn't see as problematic), but it looks like Education may be a better choice.




Actually, by my reading, Able Learner is hugely more powerful than Cosmopolitan.

Cosmopolitan allows you to select one cross-class non-exclusive skill and make it a permanent class skill, and gain a +2 bonus.

Able Learner allows you to spend one skill point per skill rank on any skill, including cross-class skills.  The dangerous thing about this is that there are *two* kinds of cross-class skills:

1) Skills which no class you're a member of has as a class skill.
2) Skills which some class you're a member of has a class skill, but not the class you took this level.

Any skill you've ever had as a class skill has a max rank of 3 + character level.  Any skill you've never had as a class skill has a max rank of (3 + character level)/2.

Normally, what this means is that when you have a cross-class-once-class skill, you can spend points at a greater rate to push up that skill.  So, this lets you keep pushing the ranks to their fullest, but you have to spend more points.  (Which is good for a multiclass rogue, for example, to avoid losing the ability to have max ranks in a rogue skill.)  But if you can buy cross-class skills for 1 point, then *cough* my character concept becomes far more powerful than I had imagined it to be.  By taking rogue first, and then swashbuckler, I get 12 skill points * 4 for my rogue level, and have had all of the rogue skills on my skill list for the swashbuckler levels.  The swashbuckler gets 8 skill points per level.  (This is with human +1 and a +3 Int modifier.)  At this point, it would be foolish of me not to take the Able Learner feat, because Able Learner will allow me to push up rogue skills to the max very cheaply--and with eight skill points a level, I have a pretty decent amount to spare.  (For example: although I wouldn't do this, because it doesn't fit the concept, I *could* build the character with full ranks in Search, Disable Device and Open Lock, and *still* have five skill points left over each level for more juicy bits.)

Without the feat, my character concept becomes much more focused on swashbuckler skills, since anything I bring out of rogue can be brought up to the maximum only with a *lot* of work.  (Which is probably reserved for just the Search skill to go with the Investigate feat, leaving six points to spread among the swashbuckler skills.)


The alternative approach is to say that the max ranks for a given skill is: 1 * the number of class-skill levels + 1/2 * the number of cross-class levels.  (With the first character level counting as four levels.)  This is... drastically more complicated, and doesn't allow a character to work extra hard to push cross-class skills up when multiclassing.


----------



## drothgery (Sep 29, 2005)

Anax said:
			
		

> Actually, by my reading, Able Learner is hugely more powerful than Cosmopolitan.
> 
> Cosmopolitan allows you to select one cross-class non-exclusive skill and make it a permanent class skill, and gain a +2 bonus.
> 
> ...




I hadn't really thought about the implications of multiclassing between two classes with 4 or more skill points/level and not much crossover on their class skill list. That packs a bit more punch than I thought at first glance.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Sep 29, 2005)

Dave,

How did my concept look?


----------



## drothgery (Sep 29, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Dave,
> 
> How did my concept look?




Intriguing.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Sep 29, 2005)

Yeah, I thought that would be a new angle…


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 29, 2005)

Ugh...sorry for delay. Reworked concept a couple of times, and I think this will work much better (still warforged warmage though). Will be posting stats and bg tonight. Just poking my foot in the door so y'all know I didn't vanish.


----------



## wabinder (Sep 29, 2005)

*Background for Brother Dain*

Brother Dain - Level 7 Human Monk

Dain was born into a good, loving family.  He had an older sister (Polla), and his parents were fairly successful lesser merchants.  They were not rich by any means, but neither were they poor.  They lived in a small town on the Thrane side of the much-contested Thrane-Karrnath border.  It may not have been the safest place to live during the Last War, but life and business were good for the most part.

All of that changed during one particularly bad border contest where the town was overrun.  The tides of battle turned too quickly, and the town could not be evacuated before the enemy forces penetrated the town.  Dain's parents hid him with his older sister in their home.  When the front door was broken down, the parents fought to both defend their home and to allow the children time to escape.  Somehow Polla did manage to escape with Dain, but not before seeing their parents cut down where they stood.

Polla ran and ran and ran, all the while carrying the infant Dain in her arms.  Against all odds, she managed to get ahead of the invading army and back onto well defended Thrane soil.  When she could run no farther, she collapsed.  As fortune had it, she collapsed within sight of a monastery.  The monks found the two children and brought them inside.  They did all they could for Polla, but the exhaustion and fear had taken too much out of her.  She died shortly after relaying her story.  Her last request was that the monks take care of her younger brother.

The monks did take Dain in, and he spent the rest of his childhood and young adulthood studying with the monks at the monastery - a monastery associated with the Church of the Silver Flame.  In time, his memories of his former life and family began to fade.  The monks and the monastery were his family now.

Once he was old enough, Dain was made a Brother.  He was given free reign as to what he wanted to study and how he wanted to grow.  He decided to spend what became some of the last years of the Last War attempting to document the Thrane-Karrnath border disputes and battles for the official histories.  This meant spending a lot of time in and near very fierce battles.

Sometimes, when the tide of battle turned too quickly, Dain was caught unawares, and he had to teach more than one small group of soldiers that an unarmed monk is still a very deadly foe.  Other times, he saw groups of innocents about to be overrun, and he ran to their defence and helped get them to safer territory.  Still other times, he was made aware of other Monasteries and Churches near the border that were under attack for their strategic positions, and he felt the patriotic call of duty to aid in the defence of these structures of his homeland and his faith.

Once the war ended, Dain returned to his home monastery.  He has spent the past few years officially documenting his stories about the Thrane-Karrnath border disputes of the Last War.  He has attempted to be as objective as possible.  But since his Order is tied to the Church of the Silver Flame, and Thrane is his homeland, and the War claimed his family, his version of the histories are at least a little jaded in favor of Thrane.  When not writing for the histories, he has been spending time in rest and contemplation, attempting to attain perfection of mind and body.


----------



## drothgery (Sep 29, 2005)

Just as an FYI, wabinder is the (my friend Bill) from above.


----------



## Lord Wyrm (Sep 29, 2005)

The cuddly Karrnathi scout is almost done.  I might have him up by tonight.


----------



## Anax (Sep 30, 2005)

Update: I think I'm currently edging towards Rogue 3/Swashbuckler 4, or possibly even more in rogue, depending on which characters we have.  Damn me for a fool for thinking so hard about that Able Learner feat, now I have neat rogue social and investigatory skills rushing through my mind full bore.  If I am selected, I'll need to talk with you, drothgery, about how much rogue would be appropriate to the concept.  (I suppose even as much as full-bore rogue could be, but I don't think that massive sneak attack fits so well.)


----------



## drothgery (Sep 30, 2005)

I'm still trying to decide if I should tone down the Able Learner feat, backtrack on my decision to allow it at all, or just say what the heck. I really didn't realize how good the feat was in multi-classing scenarios at first glance. On the other hand, I almsot think anything that gives D&D characters better skill selection is a Good Thing.

I'm considering some sort of house rule on Able Learner mostly because by the book, it's human and dopplegangers only, so everyone can't take it if they wanted to -- at least, if my google-fu is working -- though by any logical explanation it ought to be availalbe to changelings in Eberron.

I really should knock things down to the five or six PCs and an alternates list tomorrow, but I'm having trouble trying to decide who to vote off the island (and I'm not running a game with ten PCs...).


----------



## Anax (Sep 30, 2005)

Heh.  Good luck.  Worst case scenario, I bet you have plenty of random number generators rolling around.  ;>

You're right that Able Learner is a very tricky feat.  It seems to me that it has the main worrisome impact in the precise situation I've been looking at: it's not that swashbuckler and rogue don't have heavily overlapping class skills, because they do.  (Or more specifically, rogue has every swashbuckler skill as a class skill, plus some 16 more.)  So, it's really that rogues have only six skills (outside of the Knowledge skills) as cross-class.  Bards are just barely lower on the totem pole, and nobody else even comes close.

The problem for me is that a rogue has a lot of class skills that *nobody* has--and those skills are one of the big class-defining features of being a rogue (so it feels like nobody should be able to get them that easily).  On the other side, the swashbuckler (even though it promotes a high Int score and gives a pretty large number of skill points per level) doesn't really have a much variety at all.  (My human with +3 Int modifier could max out all but two of the class skills at once, not counting Profession and Craft.)

So, I'm not sure quite how to handle things.  I'm inclined to think that Cosmopolitan's approach is better, although perhaps changing it to two skills at a time would be more reasonable (and removing the strange "it must be a cross-class skill *right now*" requirement.)  On the other hand, Able Learner does eat a feat, and it does require you to take at least one cross-class level into one of the highly-skilled classes.

So, if you're okay with making feat + one level of rogue making highly intelligent characters able to substitute for rogues in terms of skill use, it might not be such a bad thing.

(The thing that tears me, really, is that looking at the swashbuckler/rogue/Able Learner combo, I'm seeing the sort of intelligent urban fighter I've always been interested in playing...  The urban ranger variant from UA still gets spells and a weird animal companion thing going on--and the bard has spell casting from the get-go, plus weird performance art things--and neither of those really fits the style of... well... a character like D'Artagnan, or any of the other (non-comic relief) characters from the Musketeers.  So this combination strikes me as gorgeous, except... it leaves you wondering "What about the poor helpless rogues of the world?  Don't they deserve some *love*?")

(Oh, and on top of that, I guess: the combo gives access to all of the skills I think such a character should have: sneaking around and spotting things, and a smattering of social skills, along with mobility.  The swashbuckler class only provides the mobility, and none of the social graces.  But the combination also provides access to the more arcane side of a rogue's skills--forgery, breaking and entering, pick-pocketing, which are less germane.  So when I think about what I want to do, I end up waving my hand at half of the bloody skills on the list.)

Bah.  Oh, well.    I must be up too late, this post just keeps getting longer.  Good night.


----------



## Lord Wyrm (Sep 30, 2005)

Here's Alarich:


Name: Alarich d'Deneith
Age: 27
Height: 6'1"
Weight: 210
Eyes: Grey
Hair: Blonde with (clearly) Greyed temples
Complection: Fair

Class: Scout 6/Fighter 1
Alignment: Lawful Neutral
XP: 21,500

Str: 16
Dex: 14
Con: 12
Int: 14
Wis: 13 (+1 from level 4)
Cha: 10

Init: +7

Fort: +6  Ref: +7  Will: +3

AC: 19 (10 +2 Dex +1 Deflection +5 Armor +1 Shield) Flat-Footed: 17 Touch: 13
HP: 46
BA: +5
Speed: 40ft (30ft base)

Class Abilities: 
Skirmish (+2d6 /+1 AC)
Trapfinding
Battle Fortitude +1
Uncanny Dodge
Fast Movement +10ft
Trackless Step
Evasion
Flawless Stride

Feats:
1 Dodge
Human Able Learner
Fighter Bonus at 2 Improved Initiative
3 Mobility
Scout Bonus at 5 Spring Attack
6 Track

Skills:
Balance (5 Ranks) + Dex = +7
Climb (5 Ranks) + Str = +8
Craft(Trapmaking) (5 Ranks) + Int = +7
Disable Device (4 Ranks) + Int = +6
Heal (4 Ranks) + Wis = +5
Hide (9 Ranks) + Dex = +11 (+5 Magic= +16 Total)
Knowledge(Geography) (5 Ranks) + Int = +7
Knowledge(History) (4 Ranks) + Int = +6
Knowledge(Nature) (5 Ranks) + Int = +7
Knowledge(Nobility) (4 Ranks) + Int = +6
Listen (9 Ranks) + Wis = +10
Move Silently (9 Ranks) + Dex = +11 (+5 Magic= +16 Total)
Ride (5 Ranks) + Dex = +6
Search (9 Ranks) + Int = +11
Sleight of Hand (4 Ranks) + Dex = +6
Spot (9 Ranks) + Wis = +10
Survival (9 Ranks) + Wis = +10

Languages Spoken/Read & Write: Common, Elven, Goblin

Weapons:
+1 Byeshk Longsword (+9 to Hit, 1d8+4, 19-20/x2 crit)
Composite Longbow (+7 to Hit, 1d8, x3 crit, 110ft range increment)

Armor: Mithral Breastplate, Masterwork Light Steel Sheild

Items: 
Ring of Sustenance 
Ring of Protection +1 
Cloak of Elvenkind 1lb
Boots of Elvenkind 1lb
Spool of Endless Rope (Complete Adventurer) 1lb
Hand of the Mand 2lbs
x2 Waterskins
Handy Haversack 5lbs
-x2 Traveler's Outfits
-Cold Weather Outfit
-Karrnathi Uniform
-Deneith Uniform
-Bedroll
-Winter Blanket
-Crowbar
-Flint and Steel
-Grappling Hook
-Small Steel Mirror
-50ft Silk Rope
-Sewing Needle
-Signal Whistle
-Spade
-Tent
-Whetstone

Byeshk Longsword 6lbs
Composite Longbow 3lbs
x40 Arrows 6lbs
Mithral Breast Plate 15lbs
Masterwork Small Steel Sheild 6lbs

Mount:
Valenar Riding Horse
-Military Saddle
--Saddlebags
---Feed (5 days)
-Bit and Briddle

57 GP

Background: Son of the late Markus d'Deneith, Alarich is a member of the illustrious house Deneith and a citizen of Karrnath. Originally showing potential as a paladin his tendencies were put down by a combination of cultural influences and the terrors of the Last War. Originally thought an orphan the young Alarich was adopted by the Kessler noble family, little did anyone know Alarich was a member of the Deneith family. Signing up with the Rekkenmark academy at thirteen years of age. Becoming an officer at eighteen the young man was sent to the front against Cyre.

Alarich was as a demon against Cyran units, charging along side undead regiments he struck deep into the enemy lines. That is until the battle of Lake Arul, in the midst of riding forward Alarich was blinded by a great flash of light. When he awoke Alarich was atop a hill surrounded by several of his skeletal soldiers. When he looked to the battle field he saw only dead grey mist. The skeletons had carried him from it and cared for him until he could recover naturally. Mounting a light horse the warrior rode toward Karrn as fast as he could. On the way he met many other soldiers from the Cyran front who recounted similar stories concerning the dead grey mist. Upon arrival Alarich, now twenty three, met with King Kaius III and told his tale. King Kauis thanked the boy and sent him to Fort Bones to await orders. After nearly two years of glorified guard duty with the skeleton soldiers Alarich heard a knock upon his barracks door. Answering he saw several members of house Deneith and his commander. The young man had been lost to the house but due to the closing of the Last War they had time to track him down.

Following his inclusion to the house the Rekkenmark graduate was sent to Sharn as bodyguard to a Wayfinder prior to and during his mission to Xen'drik. The expedition was almost destroyed during a battle with drow in an ancient giant city, however the guerilla warfare techniques of Alarich and his ability to direct troops allowed the expedition to escape with minimal casualties. Upon return to Sharn, Alarich was set to aid in the escort of a house Tharask member into the Mournland. Alarich doesn't talk about what happened out there but when he was found by a patrol of Valenar Elves they said he "looked like the grave had refused him". He also had a small company of Karrnathi undead escorting him away from the Mournland which gave rise to rumors of his former unit still fighting the Battle of Lake Arul. Following that he asked for leave from his house superiors and went back to serving Karnnath for several months before being recalled to house service and sent into Thrane to work for various noble patrons.


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 30, 2005)

Name: Arbalest ("Arby" for short)
Race: Warforged
Class/Level: War Mage 7
Age 3

(STR) 8 (0 pts)	
(DEX) 16 (6 pts)	
(CON) 14 (4pts)	
(INT) 14 (6pts	
(WIS) 8 (2pts)	
(CHA) 17 (10pts)	

Alignment: Lawful Neutral
AC: 22 (10 + 3 Dex + 7 armor, +1 shield, +1 deflection)
Hit Points: 38
Movement: 30'

Base Attack Bonus: +3
Init: +3
Melee Attack: +2
Ranged Attack: +6
Fort: +6
Reflex: +7
Will: +6

Race Abilities
+2 Con, -2 Wis, -2 Cha
Living Construct Type
-Immune to poison, sleep, disease, paralysis, nausea, fatigue, sickening, energy drain
-No natural healing
-Does not eat, sleep, or breathe
-Light Fortification (25% to avoid sneak attacks or criticals)
-Natural Weapon (1d4 slam)

Class Abilities:
Armored Mage (Light)
Warmage Edge
Advanced Learning
-Floating Disc
-Tiny Hut
Sudden Empower

Skills:	
Concentration +12 (10 ranks, +2 Con)	
Craft +7 (5 ranks, +2 Int)
Intimidate +7 (5 ranks, +3 Cha)
Knowledge Arcana +12 (10 ranks, +2 Int)
Spellcraft +12 (10 ranks, +2 Int)

Feats
Mithril Body
Spell Focus: Evocation
Extra Edge

Languages - 
Common
Draconic
Goblin

Spellcasting: Base DC 13+lvl, Evocations 14+lvl

0 - 6/6  1 - 7/7  2 - 7/7  3 - 4/4

Money - 831gp 

Weapons -
Slam (+2 to hit, 1d4 damage)

Armour -	
Mithril plating +2 (AC +7, Max Dex +5, Check penalty -2)
MW Buckler (AC +1, 165gp)

Gear -			
Backpack (2lbs, 2gp)
2 Belt Pouches (1lb, 2gp)

Magic -
+2 enchantment to chassis - 4000gp
Cloak of Charisma +2 - 4000gp
Vest of resistance +2 - 4000gp
Gloves of Dexterity +2 - 4000gp
Ring of Protection +1 - 2000gp

Background: 

Almost done!


----------



## Lord Wyrm (Sep 30, 2005)

How are we doing HP?


----------



## drothgery (Sep 30, 2005)

Lord Wyrm said:
			
		

> How are we doing HP?




1/2 max + 1 + Con bonus for all levels after 1st.

So

d4 = 3
d6 = 4
d8 = 5
d10 = 6
d12 = 7

And just a little advice for anyone building their character...

1) Don't worry too much about what you'll be doing more than two or three levels from now; the next PBP game I see that lasts long enough for PCs to gain 5 levels will be the first -- and I've played in or run games that have lasted years. I wanted to run a mid-level game, so that's where the PCs are starting at.

2) If there's something that you think is cool for your character concept, but a bit sub-optimal mechanically, take it. A marginal edge in combat in a PBP game isn't that big of a deal, especially when you've got fully-equiped 32-point buy characters with action points.


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 30, 2005)

Oops...32. Somehow I got mixed up and used 28.

*adds fixing attributes to the list of things to do*


----------



## Ringmereth (Oct 2, 2005)

Here's a first draft. I've still to finish his equipment and tweak feats and skills. Regarding the leadership feat, do you want me to design my own cohort? I like the idea of a nonconformist, revolutionary paladin, but if you think that ferreting out the injust from one's own ranks and challenging the power structure of the land violates the lawful aspect of paladinhood, that probably wouldn't work out. Personally, I think the arguement could be made that the governing bodies of Thrane and the Church of the Silver Flame are not legitimate authorities, and therefore a paladin can disobey them in the name of a good cause. If you don't, then I'll look into something else-perhaps a Swashbuckler.


Gevarth Fehrenn
Race: Human
Class: Cleric 4/Church Inquisitor 3
Hit Dice: 7d8+7
Initiative: +0
Speed: 30 feet
AC: 22 (10 +9 armor +3 shield)
Touch: 10
Flat-footed: 22
BAB/Grapple: +5
Attack: Morningstar +9 (1d8+3)
Full Attack: Morningstar +9 (1d8+3)
Face/Reach: 5x5/5 ft
Special Attacks: Spells, Turn Undead 5/day
Special Qualities: Detect Evil, Immune to Charms, Pierce Illusion
Saves: Fort +8, Ref +4, Will +11
Abilities: Str 14, Dex 10, Con 12, Int 12, Wis 19 (+1 level, +2 enhancement), Cha 14
Skills: Concentration +10 [9], Diplomacy +10 [8], Gather Information +3 [1], Knowledge (arcana) +5 [4], Knowledge (religion) +10 [9], Sense Motive +10 [6], Spellcraft +10 [9]
Feats: Augmented Healing, Leadership, Spell Penetration, Weapon Focus (Morningstar)
Languages: Common, Draconic
Alignment: Lawful Good
Gender: Male
Age: 29
Height: 6' 1"
Weight: 219 lbs

Inventory:
+1 Morningstar (2300 gp)
+1 Full Plate (2650 gp)
+1 Large Steel Shield (1150 gp)
Amulet of Wisdom +2 (4000 gp)
Cloak of Resistance +2 (4000 gp)
4900 gp

Spells:
0: Create Water, Guidance, Light x2, Read Magic, Resistance
1st: Bless, Divine Favor, Doom, Protection from Evil, Shield of Faith
2nd: Aid, Hold Person, Silence, Spiritual Weapon
3rd: Dispel Magic, Prayer, Searing Light
4th: Dismissal, Divine Power

Domains:
1st: Sanctuary
2nd: Zone of Truth
3rd: Protection from Energy
4th: Spell Immunity


----------



## drothgery (Oct 2, 2005)

Ringmereth said:
			
		

> Here's a first draft. I've still to finish his equipment and tweak feats and skills. Regarding the leadership feat, do you want me to design my own cohort? I like the idea of a nonconformist, revolutionary paladin, but if you think that ferreting out the injust from one's own ranks and challenging the power structure of the land violates the lawful aspect of paladinhood, that probably wouldn't work out. Personally, I think the arguement could be made that the governing bodies of Thrane and the Church of the Silver Flame are not legitimate authorities, and therefore a paladin can disobey them in the name of a good cause. If you don't, then I'll look into something else-perhaps a Swashbuckler.




I probably should have mentioned this earlier, but I don't think Leadership and cohorts work well in a PBP game unless everyone has them (and I'd want a smaller group if everyone had them). Dealing with a cohort that's on-screen most of the time is only marginally less work for me than dealing with another PC, and a mostly off-screen cohort is probably a waste of a feat.


----------



## Anax (Oct 2, 2005)

Should I put together a full character sheet, drothgery?  I've been waiting until we know who all is in so I can see what abilities might be most needed and adapt a bit.  But since we have so many characters flying around now, I'm feeling a bit naked.  ;>


----------



## Ringmereth (Oct 2, 2005)

drothgery said:
			
		

> I probably should have mentioned this earlier, but I don't think Leadership and cohorts work well in a PBP game unless everyone has them (and I'd want a smaller group if everyone had them). Dealing with a cohort that's on-screen most of the time is only marginally less work for me than dealing with another PC, and a mostly off-screen cohort is probably a waste of a feat.




I can understand where you're coming from on that. Leadership is out, then-however, I'd really like a feat that represents the resources my character has at his disposal from his sect. I suppose Ecclesiarch represents that to some degree, but mechanically it doesn't give me much. 

Hm... would you allow me to use the mechanics of the 'Favored in House' feat and apply them to the Church of the Silver Flame?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 2, 2005)

When young Xxxx fell and drowned in a nearly dried out well, the fall was only deep enough to snap her neck and not kill her outright, it was a tragic day for the Alistair household.  

The young girl’s mom, Mmmm, had always been frail and, truth be told, the girl’s birth had been the beginning of the end for her as fever had taken to her brain and she was left as a simpleton that loved her daughter and remembered little else.  (Including her husband and the young girl’s father.)

No one truly remembers who had suggested it but with Mmmm, who had been inside the family keep at the time, not knowing of the death it was decided that for her shake, no one believed that she would life for long as she had grown frailer still since the Xxxx’s birth, that her last few days should be ones of simple joy and not painful anguish.

It was decided that a young changeling would take the child place and would provide  Mmmm’s simple soul with joy till her death.  That was 13-14 years ago and now a young changeling has grown up into an adult human female.

My character will almost certainly be a straightforward rogue.


----------



## drothgery (Oct 2, 2005)

Okay, here's the PCs at first cut ...

Note: I ended up just taking the characters I liked the best, rather than trying to assemble a blanced party.

stonegod - Elf Wizard 5/Cleric 1/Silver Pyromancer 1
wabinder - human monk
Brother Shatterstone - changeling Rogue
SelcSilverhand - Drue Culler, Gnome Bard 7. Neutral Good.
Anax - human rogue/swashbuckler
ShaggySpellsword - changleling Rogue 2/Paladin 4/Shadowbane Inquisitor 1

The new OOC thread is at
http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?p=2621103
The new Rogue's Gallery thread (for stats) is at
http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?p=2621110


----------



## Anax (Oct 2, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone: Oh... oh my.  Wow.

I think I'm just going to sit here for a bit with my mouth open in shock...

Wow.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 2, 2005)

Anax said:
			
		

> Brother Shatterstone: Oh... oh my.  Wow.




Thank you.   I take it you like the character concept?


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Oct 2, 2005)

We seem to have a group chock-full of skillful goodness.  Three characters with Rogue levels, a monk, a bard, and a wizard (High Int!) we should have a decent number of skills.

While we have no cleric, we have a paladin, bard, and Silver pyromancer, all back-up healing types.  Between the three of us, we should be a good healer.

the group dynamics, both in stats and personality are fairly non-traditional, but should make for some good roleplaying.

This should be fun!


----------



## Ringmereth (Oct 2, 2005)

*sigh* Looks like a good group, if containing a rather odd mix. I think I'll try to follow this game once it gets moving, and if any slots open up, I'd be glad to fill them.


----------



## drothgery (Oct 2, 2005)

ShaggySpellsword said:
			
		

> While we have no cleric, we have a paladin, bard, and Silver pyromancer, all back-up healing types.  Between the three of us, we should be a good healer.




Also, the monk's got Wholeness of Body (assuming wabinder builds a single-classed monk), and the rogues can probably use magic device on wands of cure X wounds.


----------



## stonegod (Oct 2, 2005)

*Shiny!*

Well, this continues to make my day (Serenity made it first, however). Have to go through and fix some bugs on my stats (a feat I choose was errated not to work the way I wanted), but I am looking forward to this. 

As for healing, I already plan to have a wand of cure light around.


----------



## wabinder (Oct 7, 2005)

*Complete character/background for Brother Dain*

I also emailed this to drothgery, in case he wants a copy available for his own archives in RTF format...

Name:		Brother Dain
Race:		Human
Gender:		Male
Class:		Monk
Alignment:	Lawful Neutral

Level:		7
Experience:	21,500

Size:		Medium
Height:		5' 8"
Weight:		180 lbs.
Age:		30
Eyes:		green
Hair:		brown

Strength:	15 (+2)
Dexterity:	14 (+2)
Constitution:	14 (+2)
Intelligence:	10 (+0)
Wisdom:	             16 (+3) (+1 at 4th level)
Charisma:	10 (+0)

HP:		52
AC:		16 (10 + 2 DEX + 3 WIS + 1 AC Bonus)
Initiative:	+2 (DEX)
Speed:		50' (30' Human Base Move + 20' Speed Bonus)

Fortitude:	+7 (5 Base + 2 CON)
Reflex:		+7 (5 Base + 2 DEX) / Evasion (0 Dmg Instead of 1/2 Dmg on Save)
Will:		+8 (5 Base + 3 WIS) / Still Mind (+10 Against Enchantment)

Melee Attack:	+7 	(5 Base + 2 STR)
Ranged Attack:	+7 	(5 Base + 2 DEX)
Flurry of Blows:	+6/+6 	(5 Base - 1 Penalty + 2 STR)

Skills (Rank + Attribute Mod + Additional Mod = Total Mod) (* = Class Skill):
Balance			(4 + 2 DEX	+ 0			= +6) 	*
Climb			(4 + 2 STR	+ 0			= +6) 	*
Concentration		(0 + 2 CON	+ 0			= +2) 	*
Diplomacy		(0 + 0 CHR	+ 0			= +0) 	*
Escape Artist		(2 + 2 DEX	+ 0			= +4) 	*
Gather Information	             (2 + 0 CHR	+ 0			= +2)
Heal			(2 + 3 WIS	+ 2 Self-Sufficient	             = +7)
Hide			(0 + 2 DEX	+ 0			= +2) 	*
Jump			(1 + 2 STR	+ 2 Acrobatic		= +5) 	*
Knowledge Arcana	             (2 + 0 INT	+ 0			= +2) 	*
Knowledge History	             (4 + 0 INT	+ 0			= +4)
Knowledge Religeon	(6 + 0 INT	+ 0			= +6) 	*
Listen			(0 + 3 WIS	+ 0			= +3) 	*
Move Silently		(0 + 2 DEX	+ 0			= +2) 	*
Sense Motive		(2 + 3 WIS	+ 0			= +5) 	*
Spot			(3 + 3 WIS	+ 0			= +6) 	*
Survival			(2 + 3 WIS	+ 2 Self-Sufficient      	= +7)
Swim			(0 + 2 STR	+ 0			= +2) 	*
Tumble			(6 + 2 DEX	+ 2 Acrobatic		= +10)	*

Languages:
Common

Feats:
Acrobatic		             (Human Bonus Feat)
Endurance		(Character Feat - 1st Level)
Improved Grapple	             (Monk Bonus Feat - 1st Level)
Deflect Arrows		(Monk Bonus Feat - 2nd Level)
Self-Sufficient		(Character Feat - 3rd Level)
Diehard			(Character Feat - 6th Level)
Improved Disarm	             (Monk Bonus Feat - 6th Level)

Human Abilities:
Extra Feat at 1st Level
Four Extra Skill Points at 1st Level
One Extra Skill Point per Level (after 1st Level)
Favored Class: Any

Monk Class Features:
Weapon Proficiency:           club, crossbow (light or heavy), dagger, handaxe, javelin,
                                      kama, nunchaku, quarterstaff, sai, shuriken, siangham, sling
Armor Proficiency:	             None (Lose AC Bonus, Fast Movement, and Flurry of Blows
                                      when wearing armor, carrying shield, or carrying medium or
                                      heavy load)
AC Bonus:		Add WIS Bonus to AC
			Add +1 to AC at Level 5 (+1 for every 5 levels thereafter)
			AC Bonus is +1 at Level 7
Flurry of Blows
Unarmed Strike:		Improved Unarmed Strike Feat as bonus at 1st Level
			Deal More Damage When Unarmed (1d8 at Level 7)
Bonus Feats:		Improved Grapple or Stunning Fist at Level 1
			Combat Reflexes or Deflect Arrows at Level 2
			Improved Disarm or Improved Trip at Level 6
Evasion:		             Reflex Save for no damage instead of half damage
Fast Movement:		+20 ft. at Level 7
Still Mind:		+2 Save Bonus against enchantments
Ki Strike:		             Unarmed Strikes treated as magic weapons
Slow Fall:		Take damage as if fall were shorter than it really is
			30' shorter at Level 7
Purity of Body:		Immune to all diseases except supernatural and magical diseases
Wholeness of Body:	Heal number of hit points equal to 2 x monk level each day
			Spread healing out among several uses
			Heal 14 hit points per day at Level 7

Equipment:
Armor:		None
Shield:		None
Weapons:	Dagger (2) 	(1d4; 	  Crit 19-20/x2; 	1 lb; 	Range 10 ft)
		Quarterstaff 	(1d6/1d6;  Crit x2; 	4 lb)
		Nunchaku	(1d6;	  Crit x2;		2 lb)
		Shuriken (5)	(1d2;	  Crit x2;		1/2 lb;	Range 10 ft)

Miscellaneous:	Backpack 	(2 lb)
		Bedroll		(5 lb)
		Scroll Case (2)	(1/2 lb)
		Fishing Net	(5 lb)
		Flint/Steel
		Ink (1oz vial)
		Inkpen
		Common Lamp	(1 lb)
		Small Mirror	(1/2 lb)
		Clay Mug	             (1 lb)
		Oil (1pt flask)	(1 lb)
		Paper (5)
		Parchment (10)
		Belt Pouch	(1/2 lb)
		Trail Rations (2)	(1 lb)
		Hemp Rope	(10 lb)
		Sack		(1/2 lb)
		Soap		(1 lb)
		Spyglass	             (1 lb)
		Waterskin	(4 lb)
		Healer's Kit	(1 lb)
		Monk's Outfit	(2 lb)
		Peasant's Outfit	(2 lb)

Money: 		550 gp (~10 lb)
		Dain tithes 50% of his gold to the Church of the Silver Flame
		Dain donates 25% of his gold to his home monastery
		Dain tends to give money to those in need when he can afford to
		(ie. the poor, the homeless, the less fortunate, etc.)
		Basically, Dain does not have much of a need or use for money

Encumbrance:	~59 lb (light load)

Description/Background:

Dain was born into a good, loving family.  He had an older sister (Polla), and his parents were fairly successful lesser merchants.  They were not rich by any means, but neither were they poor.  The lived in a small town on the Thrane side of the much-contested Thrane-Karrnath border.  It may not have been the safest place to live during the Last War, but life and business were good for the most part.

All of that changed during one particularly bad border contest where the town was overrun.  The tides of battle turned too quickly, and the town could not be evacuated before enemy forces penetrated.  Dain's parents hid him with his older sister in their home.  When the front door was broken down, the parents fought to defend their home and to allow the children time to escape.  Somehow Polla did manage to escape with Dain, but not before seeing their parents cut down where they stood.

Polla ran and ran and ran, all the while carrying the infant Dain in her arms.  Against all odds, she managed to get ahead of the invading army and back onto well defended Thrane soil.  When she could run no farther, she collapsed.  As fortune had it, she collapsed within sight of a monastery.  The monks found the two children and brought them inside.  They did all they could for Polla, but the exhaustion and fear had taken too much out of her.  She died shortly after relaying her story.  Her last request was that the monks take care of her younger brother.

The monks did take Dain in and raise him.  He spent the rest of his childhood and young adulthood studying with the monks at the monastery - a monastery associated with the Church of the Silver Flame.  In time, his memories of his former life began to fade.  The monks at the monastery were his family now.  Like the other young monks his age, Dain spent his time alternating between meditating, studying, and bettering himself physically.  He excelled, and he never missed a chance to compete against his fellow students.

When Dain turned 21 years old, he was made a full Brother.  He was given free reign as to what he wanted to study and how he wanted to grow.  Dain had spent a good deal of time studying both Religeon and History.  Partially to honor his family and what had happened to them, he decided to spend what became some of the last years of the Last War documenting the Thrane-Karrnath border disputes and battles for the Official Histories.  This meant travelling around a lot and spending a lot of time in and near some very fierce battles.

Dain attempted to be as objective as possible in his research, which meant travelling on both sides of the border and speaking with as many people as possible.  On the Thrane side of the border, he spoke with peasants, nobles, and soldiers.  When on the Karrnath side, he masked his identity and loyalties and pretended to be a peasant to fit in.  Unfortunately, this severely limited who he was able to speak with, since peasants did not mingle with nobility and stayed as far away from soldiers as possible as a general rule.

Over the years of his research, Dain also received quite a bit of combat training.  At times when the tides of battle turned too quickly, he was occasionally caught unwares.  More than one time, he had to teach a small group of soldiers that an unarmed monk was still a very deadly and dangerous foe.  Other times, Dain saw groups of innocents about to be overrun.  Without thought, he would run to their defence and help to get them to safety.  He did this even on the Karrnath side of the border.  Despite his loyalties to Thrane and the Church of the Silver Flame, Dain still had no desire to see anyone innocent and unarmed cut down like his parents had been.

One such time on the Karrnath side of the border, Dain saw a family trapped in an overrun town and about to be trampled by cavalry.  Without thought for his own safety, Dain rushed in, protected the family, and got them to safety.  It turned out that the man was a maker of spyglasses, and he had remained in the town too long in an attempt to save as much of his inventory as he could.  His family had not wanted to leave without him.  Dain made a slip of the tongue, and the family learned that he was from Thrane.  The man and his family already owed Dain their lives, and now they learned that they had actually been saved by one of the enemy.  Impressed and indebted to a man who risked his life to save someone on the other side of the war, the man insisted on giving Dain his best spyglass.  Dain did not want to accept it, but the man insisted.  Finally, Dain did agree to take it, but he insisted on paying fair market price for it.  After all, the family had just lost their home and a large portion of their livelihood, and they needed something to get started again.  Dain still carries the spy glass with him everywhere that he goes.

There were times that Dain felt the call of patriotism and duty, and he dropped his research for a time to help the Thrane army.  Several times, he was made aware of monasteries and churches near the border that were under attack for their strategic positions.  Each time, he set his research aside for a time and journeyed immediately to come to the aid of the soldiers, monks, and church officials defending these structures.  Dain could pretend to be objective when it came to his research, but he could not tolerate a direct attack to sacred structures of his homeland and faith without joining in the fight.

Once the war finally ended, Dain returned to his home monastery, located near a remote border village.  He has spent the past couple of years officially documenting his stories and research relating to the Thrane-Karrnath border disputes of the Last War for the Official Histories.  He has attempted to remain as objective as possible.  But since his Order is tied to the Church of the Silver Flame, Thrane is his homeland, the War claimed the lives of his family, and he actually fought for the side of Thrane in several large battles, his version of the histories are at least a little jaded in favor of Thrane.  When not writing for the histories, Dain has been spending his time in rest, contemplation, and further studying in an attempt to attain true perfection of mind and body.


----------



## Anax (Oct 7, 2005)

You might want to repost that over in the rogues gallery thread, which is where all of the character sheets are being collected.


----------



## stonegod (Oct 7, 2005)

wabinder said:
			
		

> I also emailed this to drothgery, in case he wants a copy available for his own archives in RTF format...




Probably should go in the rouges gallery thread.


----------



## drothgery (Oct 7, 2005)

Err, what they said.

And I'd rather you post it yourself, because then you can edit it (to level up, or update background info, or debug mechanics).


----------



## drothgery (Dec 7, 2005)

Okay, with one PC (Oz) pretty much MIA, I'm re-opening recruiting for 1-2 new people and 1-2 alts.

The rules for character creation are in the first post.

The in-character thread is here: http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=152753
The OOC thread is here: http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=150918
and the Rogue's Gallery thread is here: http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?p=2621110

Feel free to ask any questions about the game or the kind of characters you'd like to make.


----------



## Shalimar (Dec 7, 2005)

I'm still interested, I have that Ranger 5/Were-touched master 2, or I can work up something else if you would prefer, what do you think would best fit in with the party at this point?


----------



## Dracomeander (Dec 7, 2005)

I'd be interested. I still have my notes for Martel Flameweaver the Paladin/Exorcist of the Silver Flame or could work something else up if needed.


----------



## Lord Wyrm (Dec 7, 2005)

I'm still willing to run Alarich d'Deneith if you are willing to let me.  I may alter the background concerning how he was contacted a bit, make it easier for party integration.


----------



## drothgery (Dec 8, 2005)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> I'm still interested, I have that Ranger 5/Were-touched master 2, or I can work up something else if you would prefer, what do you think would best fit in with the party at this point?




Hmm... I don't think I saw a write-up of that.

With a Rogue/Swashbuckler, a Monk, a Wizard (okay, a Cleric 1/Wiz 5/Silver Pyromancer 1), and a Bard, the most obvious "need" spots are a full divine caster (Cleric, Druid, Favored Soul, or Archivist -- heck, if someone wants to play Kahlia ir'Indari, who's Archivist 3/Aristocrat 1, as a PC, she'd quickly advance in level to match the PCs) and a tank fighter (fighter, paladin, barbarian). But there's not a real wilderness-oriented character either (though adventuring in and around Thrane might not be fun for a shifter), and I'm really just looking for a couple of interesting characters that would fit with the party.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Dec 8, 2005)

I'm still interested.
However you were not too keen on my submission last time.
You say you are in need for a tank? 
Well a Warforge PW/WJ may be your answer. (Check the first page)
- Self healing and self buff
I am willing to re-work his background a bit so that it is more in line to what you having and what you have in mind. 
Let me know.


-Blood


----------



## Shalimar (Dec 8, 2005)

Dave, I have a Favored soul on the way, and I was wondering if you would ok the use of the Ashandarei from the Wheel of Time Setting as an Exotic Weapon.  Its the same damage as a spear(slashing vs piercing), it just allows you to use the other side as a quarter staff, and use it for two weapon fighting  with the off-hand as light penalty (costing 80gp).

Actually the character is pretty much Mat with divine powers, and a tad less free spirited, she is the poster child for the stereotype that favored souls generally have no discipline.  She is pretty flamboyant, and irreverent, wearing bright clothing like a red jacket, black Leggings, and depending on her mood a bright green hat(much like Mat's actually).  Her philosophy is that life is one big adventure, and the Silver Flame has given her the abilities to make the most of it so she has something of a philosophical imperative to have fun and adventure, helping out the people of Thrane (and other nations), and destroy the evil creatures that threaten them.

Sound ok?


----------



## drothgery (Dec 10, 2005)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> Dave, I have a Favored soul on the way, and I was wondering if you would ok the use of the Ashandarei from the Wheel of Time Setting as an Exotic Weapon.  Its the same damage as a spear(slashing vs piercing), it just allows you to use the other side as a quarter staff, and use it for two weapon fighting  with the off-hand as light penalty (costing 80gp).




I don't see any mechanical problems (and I'd chop the weight down to 6 lbs; it should weigh less than a quarterstaff + a shortsword, not twice as much).



			
				Shalimar said:
			
		

> Actually the character is pretty much Mat with divine powers, and a tad less free spirited, she is the poster child for the stereotype that favored souls generally have no discipline.  She is pretty flamboyant, and irreverent, wearing bright clothing like a red jacket, black Leggings, and depending on her mood a bright green hat(much like Mat's actually).  Her philosophy is that life is one big adventure, and the Silver Flame has given her the abilities to make the most of it so she has something of a philosophical imperative to have fun and adventure, helping out the people of Thrane (and other nations), and destroy the evil creatures that threaten them.
> 
> Sound ok?




Could work.


----------



## Shalimar (Dec 11, 2005)

```
Name: Kira Maxwell
Class: Favored Soul 6 / Fighter 1
Race: Human
Size: Medium
Gender: Female
Alignment: Neutral Good
Deity: Silver Flame

Str:	10 +0 (2p)	Level: 7 	XP: 21500
Dex:	15 +3 (8p)	BAB: +5	HP: 46 (9+30+7)
Con:	12 +1 (4p)	Grapple: +5     
Int:	14 +2 (6p)	Speed: 30'       
Wis:	12 +1 (4p)	Init: +2        
Cha: 	16 +3 (8p)	ACP: 0
*Upped Charisma with 4th level pt

Base  Armor	Shld	Dex	Nat	Misc	Total
Armor:		10    	+6	+0	+3	+1	+0	20
Touch: 13              
Flatfooted: 17

Armor:
+1 Mithril Shirt
-[Glamered], 4800gp, 10 lbs
Amulet of Natural Armor +1, 2000gp

Base	Mod	Misc	Total
Fort:	5	+1		+6
Ref:	5	+2		+7
Will:	5	+1		+6

Weapon		Attack		Damage	Critical
Ashandarei [+1]	+7 or +5/+5	1D8/1D6	19/20 x2
2380 GP, 6 lbs.
MW  Long Bow	+10		1D8		20 x3
Darkwood, 405 GP, 1.5 lbs. (Generally stored in Quiver of Ehlonna)
 
Languages: Common, Celestial
Abilities: Deity Weapon Focus (Longbow), Energy Resistance 10 (Fire) 
Feats:
Free: Armor Proficiency (Light, Medium, Heavy); Shield Proficiency, Weapon Proficiency (all);  
1st Level: Augment Healing (2* Spell Level extra HP regained), Two-Weapon Fighting
Fighter Bonus:  Exotic Weapon Proficiency (Ashandarei)
3rd: Combat Expertise
6th: Weapon Focus (Ashandarei)

Skill Points: 50       Max Ranks: 10/5 6th
Skills			Ranks	Mod	Misc	Total
Concentration		10	1		+11
Diplomacy		10	3		+13
Heal			5	1	2	+8
Intimidate		3	3		+6
Knowledge (Arcana)	8			+10
Profession (Gambler)	2	1		+3
Ride			2	2		+4
Spell-craft		10	2	2	+14

Equipment: 603.9GP Remaining
Handy Haversack, 2000 GP, 2 lbs.
Gloves of Dexterity +2, 4,000 GP
Quiver of Ehlonna 1803 GP, 2 lbs. (60 Arrows, Quarter Staff, MW Longbow)
Wooden Holly Symbol, 1 GP
Belt Pouch, 1GP, ½ lbs.
Spell Component Pouch 5GP, 2 lbs.

Haversack(Inside):
Bedroll				.1gp
Water skin			1gp
Trail Rations x4		2gp
Id w/ portrait (ECS)		5gp
small steel mirror		10gp
assorted jewelry (stowed)	50gp
courtier’s outfit		130gp	(glammer-weave)
Flint/Steel			1gp
Ink (1oz vial)			8gp
Ink pen				.8gp
Parchment x6			1.2GP
Healer’s Kit			50GP
Wand of Cure Light Wounds(50)	750GP

22.5 lbs. carried 33 lbs. Light Load. 

SPELLS Per Day:
6/7/6/4
SPELLS Known:
7/5/4/3
0 Level:
Create Water, Detect Magic, Cure Minor wounds, Detect Poison, Guidance, Purify Food and Drink, Read Magic
1st Level:
Nimbus of Light, Shield of Faith, Bless, Sanctuary, Divine Favor
2nd Level:
Cure Moderate Wounds (2D8+10), Align Weapon, Bull’s Strength, Lesser Restoration
3rd Level:
Bestow Curse, Dispel Magic, Searing Light
```

*Appearance*
A young human woman, dressed in what appears to be slightly flashy travelers clothes. She carries a rather odd spear with a head that looks like it might belong more to a sword. Around her neck is a wooden holy symbol dedicated to the Silver Flame, though it’d be hard to place her as a follower of the religion’s tenets from her somewhat haphazard appearance.  There is an air of utter unconcern about her, like she has no worries in the world. 

She is of medium height for a human female (5' 5"), with a very toned, lithe frame (120 lbs.). Her eyes are a serene blue with a steely fire behind them; her brown hair is gathered in a haphazard ponytail that trails out from under a brown hat.

*Background*
Kira was born in 983 in the Hamlet of Lessyk without much to look forward to except for a stray raiding party or the passing by of merchants on their way to Flamekeep.  Possibly she might have joined with the war effort, but even that wasn’t to be.  Kira had always seemed rather lucky, as if she had a guardian angel over her shoulder, and things had a way of happening around her.  To get away from the slow village life she went off to have adventures, she left for Flamekeep to join the Army, but by the time she was trained, the war was over with the treaty signed.  It was just as well, the rigidity of military life was not for Kira, and by this time she was already attracting the attention of the Church for her instinctive use of the Silver Flame’s divine power.  She has spent the last few years on the road battling against the forces that wish to see Thrane come to harm, appearing to be a simple wanderer just drifting from place to place.

Kira came to the attentions of Lord Reverend Alistair because of her divine Gifts and other skills and has actually performed a few investigations for him over the course of her wanderings.  Who better to ask questions then a wandering healer who charged a fraction of what Jorasco did for her services, if charged at all?


----------



## drothgery (Dec 13, 2005)

Okay, Shalimar's Kira is the new girl, with Lord Wyrm and Dracomeander as alts.


----------

